# My Mr. Headache.



## Krymsyn (Apr 6, 2012)

So, ive had this gorgeous red male for a couple months now, problem is..... he tries to eat/fight with ANYTHING i put in his tank... tried putting in a cory.... he just attacked it and chased it around his 10g for a couple days, i had to take the poor little guy out and put him in my 55 cause his fin's were so damaged. I recently tried two little Ghost shrimp.... and now they are nowhere to be found... im suspecting they were dinner, but im going to keep looking. i dont know what i can put in with the little guy besides a snail, and after dealing with a huggeeee snail overtake in a 90g, i dont want to deal with that again, but its a last resort. Ive heard about using small danio's as tankmates for males, but im sure he will just rip them apart... 

 
Meet.. Bloodfang. (my husband insisted on naming him)

on the upside, he doesnt look like he's bored or anything in his tank, spends alot of time swimming around reallly fast, then going and resting on his big rock or on the plants... then to floating over the bubbler and attempting to swim straight down into it.

anyone have any idea's for tankmates or a Clean up Crew?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

To be honest if he is that aggressive you may be SOL. Some fish are just to aggressive for tankmates. If you wan't to try snails but don't want the overrun I would suggest Assassin snails. They are snails that eat other snails and look pretty good too.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Every betta has its own personality. He may not be able to have tank mates at all. Or perhaps if you put up more plants/places to hide, then the tank mates might stand a chance. it's hard to say, but really if he is that aggressive you might just be ahead of the game to not bother.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally would plant the crap out of his tank and leave him to his own accord lol.Hes a pretty boy but as mentioned,some bettas are just antisocial little guys.Reds especially,they are known for being more aggressive than other colors.


----------



## Krymsyn (Apr 6, 2012)

alright thanks  ill probably run down to the LFS and pick up a apple snail for him, providing they still have any fish after the power outtage... i was lucky and only lost one angel to it.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol why reds? I had a red crowntail that literally tried to kill everything in his tank at least once...gravel, plants, snails (he ate a few of those), the heater, the filter...oh yes, he hated that filter.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Apple snails don't breed without a male and a female, so you can't get overrun, but I've heard of bettas that won't even accept an apple snail.


----------

